# Barn is on a gradient away from house - how do I get waste up hill?



## philthompson23

Hi all,

I’m planning on installing waste pipes for toilet/sink/shower before I lay a concrete floor and I wanted to know what’s the best way to get the waste up a gradient to the main house (which in next to road on the mains)

appreciate any ideas


----------



## Clic Clac

By bucket?


----------



## conky2

Well pump it dear Henry dear Henry pump it.


----------



## philthompson23

Don


conky2 said:


> Well pump it dear Henry dear Henry pump it.


Good idea. Just don’t want a pump breaking down and have to deal with raw excrement.

what about an archmieides screw type deal?


----------



## Poloss

_"pompe de relevage pour eaux chargées"_
beware freezing temperatures for your tubing



https://www.infos-net.com/comment-fonctionne-une-pompe-de-relevage/


----------



## Harry Moles

a donkey pulling a dung cart?


----------



## philthompson23

Harry Moles said:


> a donkey pulling a dung cart?


It wouldn’t be dung. So your donkey idea doesn’t work. It would be human poo that needs to fly down the pipe up a gradient to the main sewage system.


----------



## boilerman

philthompson23 said:


> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about an archmieides screw type deal?


A bit busy at the moment, but nice of you to ask

The screw idea, I came across 40yrs ago, it supplied a small housing estate. They used a generator, as back up, that switched on automatically when the power went off, using batteries as the power source to kick the motor over. Just need some spare fuel really


----------



## boilerman

Lots of stuff on tinterweb Phil
Pumping....it up hill - Waste & Sewerage - BuildHub.org.uk


----------



## Clic Clac

philthompson23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m planning on installing waste pipes for toilet/sink/shower


How much use is it all going to get - before you stray into residential planning permission?
Can you manage with a chemical toilet and a simple garden soakaway for the water?
Then it's a one-off cost and you're not paying for fuel or leccy to run it.


----------



## BackinFrance

Clic Clac said:


> How much use is it all going to get - before you stray into residential planning permission?
> Can you manage with a chemical toilet and a simple garden soakaway for the water?
> Then it's a one-off cost and you're not paying for fuel or leccy to run it.


I think he's already strayed into that. Not sure where the house is but I am pretty sure there is a plan d'urbanisme so once again and yet again he would be well advised to check with his Mairie about suitable options, though of course that will involve a pump. It is not going uphill on its own, but the Mairie might well be able to advise on suitable pumps.


----------



## BackinFrance

Phil you will need planning permission (from your Mairie) to do what you are proposing, which is a change of use for your barn


----------



## philthompson23

BackinFrance said:


> Phil you will need planning permission (from your Mairie) to do what you are proposing, which is a change of use for your barn


No I do not. I’m just putting in toilets for the animals. Nowt wrong with that matey


----------



## Clic Clac

philthompson23 said:


> No I do not. I’m just putting in *toilets for the animals*. Nowt wrong with that matey


Will it be the 'Bull' that's partaking in the bowel movements?


----------



## BackinFrance

philthompson23 said:


> It wouldn’t be dung. So your donkey idea doesn’t work. It would be human poo that needs to fly down the pipe up a gradient to the main sewage system.


Yhis is what you said earlier.


----------



## philthompson23

Changed my mind


----------



## conky2

One born every minute.


----------



## boilerman

philthompson23 said:


> Changed my mind


Must remember that


----------



## philthompson23

Wish people wouldn’t keep acting like they’re the French police. If I decide to get permission to that’s on me. That’s not the question here. Last thread mr ‘back I france’ questioning the legalities of my marriage (I don’t know this guy from Adam - bit scary)

the question was moving waste up a gradient and thankfully I’ve been pointing in the direction of some kind forum members like Boilerman. I shall research the pump idea. Cheers


----------



## LFBEUSTON

philthompson23 said:


> No I do not. I’m just putting in toilets for the animals. Nowt wrong with that matey


If it turns into the same sort of saga as knocking down your shed it will never get done anyway!!! Have you done it yet by the way?


----------



## philthompson23

I’m doing a video on th destruction as I’m planning a YouTube channel ‘Escape to the cheap old French cottage’ channel that documents my move to france and various renovation projects and mistakes such as rewire house with uk plugs by mistake.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

philthompson23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m planning on installing waste pipes for toilet/sink/shower before I lay a concrete floor and I wanted to know what’s the best way to get the waste up a gradient to the main house (which in next to road on the mains)
> 
> appreciate any ideas


You could make the thickness of the concrete floor so thick it would be higher than the house!!!!! Mind you it might then require a ladder to get to use the toilet!!!


----------



## philthompson23

LFBEUSTON said:


> You could make the thickness of the concrete floor so thick it would be higher than the house!!!!! Mind you it might then require a ladder to get to use the toilet!!!


Not a bad shout tbh. Have the toilet on a ladder. Not sure of the math but if it’s 2 metres high that’s plenty of PSI to have the excrement fly down the drain


----------



## Clic Clac

philthompson23 said:


> Wish people wouldn’t keep acting like they’re the French police. If I decide to get permission to that’s on me.


The problem being, if you get one visit from the 'Planning' they'll be on your back every 5 minutes.
I had it back home, and your local lot are probably 10x worse.



LFBEUSTON said:


> If it turns into the same sort of saga as knocking down your shed it will never get done anyway!!! Have you done it yet by the way?


No. Plan B is to use the 'old shed' as the new pump-house. 



philthompson23 said:


> takes such as rewire house with uk plugs by mistake.


Good thinking, if you've brought all your UK appliances. Adapters are 6€ a piece now, on AmaCon.



philthompson23 said:


> Not a bad shout tbh. Have the toilet on a ladder. Not sure of the mathS but if it’s 2 metres high that’s plenty of PSI to have the excrement fly down the drain


If you give it PSI it will definitely hit the fan. Gradient is your friend, and a chemical Bull Bog for the animals.

Personally, I wouldn't mention the animals using the bog. You'll probably end up needing a Zoo licence.



https://www.drainageconsultantsltd.co.uk/about-drains/drainage-gradients-falls/


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Could you avoid the issue of pumps (when they stop working, it's messy - my in-laws experienced that, one Boxing Day!) by installing a "fosse toutes-eaux" with the drainage pipes going off down the natural slope?


----------



## Clic Clac

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> *Could you avoid the issue of pumps *(when they stop working, it's messy - *my in-laws experienced that, one Boxing Day!*) by installing a "fosse toutes-eaux" with the drainage pipes going off down the natural slope?


It was probably the left over sprouts. 💨💨💨


----------



## Bevdeforges

While I enjoy a good "pee-pee caca" joke as much as the rest, this discussion is getting seriously gross. You know, rather than ask "the lads" here on the forum, you might just want to talk to an appropriate tradesman (plumber? fosse expert? farm supply store person?) and just ask for what can/should be done. (The farm supply stores are a wealth of this sort of information - with or without official permissions and paperwork.) If you live out in a rural area, you really need to have a local farmer friend to guide you in some of these big "decisions."


----------



## Peasant

philthompson23 said:


> It would be human poo that needs to fly down the pipe up a gradient to the main sewage system.


If you built a tower tall enough and put your toilet at the top the waste would naturally flow "down hill".


----------



## philthompson23

Bevdeforges said:


> While I enjoy a good "pee-pee caca" joke as much as the rest, this discussion is getting seriously gross. You know, rather than ask "the lads" here on the forum, you might just want to talk to an appropriate tradesman (plumber? fosse expert? farm supply store person?) and just ask for what can/should be done. (The farm supply stores are a wealth of this sort of information - with or without official permissions and paperwork.) If you live out in a rural area, you really need to have a local farmer friend to guide you in some of these big "decisions."


Thanks Bev m, you’re right - this isn’t the place for such chats. Helpful to pretty much no one but me! Sorry about that.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

By coincidence, I saw a very interesting article the other day about the gradient of sewer pipes (Maybe I need to get out more?) where I learned WHY getting the gradient right is important.

Here it is:








What is the minimum slope for a 4-inch horizontal drainage pipe?


Answer (1 of 8): Too little or too much slope of drainage pipe is not good. If there will be no slope then there will be no drainage or if there will be too much slope then liquid will be drained too quickly and solid waste will be left behind. I hope it might help! Follow : CIVIL ADDA Thanx f...




www.quora.com





Never knew that before.

That is why Bev's advice to discuss with a professional is the best advice!

Kind regards


Ian


----------



## LFBEUSTON

Clic Clac said:


> The problem being, if you get one visit from the 'Planning' they'll be on your back every 5 minutes.
> I had it back home, and your local lot are probably 10x worse.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Plan B is to use the 'old shed' as the new pump-house.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking, if you've brought all your UK appliances. Adapters are 6€ a piece now, on AmaCon.
> 
> 
> 
> If you give it PSI it will definitely hit the fan. Gradient is your friend, and a chemical Bull Bog for the animals.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't mention the animals using the bog. You'll probably end up needing a Zoo licence.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.drainageconsultantsltd.co.uk/about-drains/drainage-gradients-falls/


I doubt the 'old shed' is capable of withstanding the vibration of a running pump!! Anyway what's wrong with a two or three meter plinth to put your toilet on? Granted you would have to plan your visits carefully or get caught short half way up the ladder but at least you could knock down, or let the shed fall down!!!


----------



## boilerman

Bevdeforges said:


> While I enjoy a good "pee-pee caca" joke as much as the rest, this discussion is getting seriously gross. You know, rather than ask "the lads" here on the forum,* you might just want to talk to an appropriate tradesman (plumber? fosse expert*? farm supply store person?) and just ask for what can/should be done. (The farm supply stores are a wealth of this sort of information - with or without official permissions and paperwork.) If you live out in a rural area, you really need to have a local farmer friend to guide you in some of these big "decisions."


I'm qualified in Blighty, and physics is the same all over....1ft in 40ft gradient


----------



## Clic Clac

boilerman said:


> I'm qualified in Blighty, and physics is the same all over....1ft in 40ft gradient


Don't you be coming on here spouting all your Brexit Boris Blighty Imperial measurements. 😅 😊


----------



## boilerman

Clic Clac said:


> Don't you be coming on here spouting all your Brexit Boris Blighty Imperial measurements. 😅 😊



I've always preferred a pair of thrupenny bits meself


----------



## BackinFrance

Would just remind everyone that the property in question is in France.


----------



## Clic Clac

boilerman said:


> I've always preferred a pair of thrupenny bits meself


Lets hope Phil gets his soil pipe working before then.


----------



## BackinFrance

Just grow up the lot of you.


----------



## boilerman

BackinFrance said:


> Just grow up the lot of you.


BIF, I'm 70 and male, that's never going to happen


----------



## Bevdeforges

boilerman said:


> I'm qualified in Blighty, and physics is the same all over....1ft in 40ft gradient


Physics may be the same - but regulations vary by country and sometimes by departement.


----------



## Peasant

boilerman said:


> I've always preferred a pair of thrupenny bits meself


Wasn't that slang for something rude?


----------



## Peasant

BackinFrance said:


> Just grow up the lot of you.


You're only young once, but you can be immature forever.


----------



## Bevdeforges

And seeing as where this thread seems to have reached its limit as far as providing the OP with any actual information on his question, I think those who want to continue to crack wise can move on over to the Bistro.


----------

